# Abba



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Some of their songs are beautiful...

Performing my arrangement here of one of their songs...


----------



## KJohnson (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## vamos (Oct 9, 2009)

ABBA is genius. It's that simple. "Fernando" is my favorite.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

The writing team of Björn Ulvaeus and Benny Andersson was one of the most magical, imaginative and successful songwriting relationships of all time. There are SO many pop gems in ABBA's 'repertoire', I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Delicious Manager said:


> The writing team of Björn Ulvaeus and Benny Andersson was one of the most magical, imaginative and successful songwriting relationships of all time. There are SO many pop gems in ABBA's 'repertoire', I wouldn't know where to start.


I agree with that. Most of today's pop music just sounds clumsy compared to Abba's. The voices of the two girls blended so well also. And the production on their records was just magical. Unfortunately some don't take them seriously because they weren't considered 'cool' or 'hip' enough. But really - pop doesn't get better than the best that Abba had to offer.


----------



## Barking Spiderz (Feb 1, 2011)

One of the very few pop/rock acts that even the most rabid anti-pop person would have to admit have talent and merit. For my money they wrote better and more memorable tunes than the Beatles, had better arrangements and in time I think they'll have longer lasting and wider appeal. Very few songwriters have been able to conjure up the combination of rich melodies, sophisticated arrangments and touching lyrics the way Andersson and Ulvaeus did, time after time. And certainly no other 'white' female pop singers come close to the girls. Such pure voices.


----------



## ada123 (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with your post.. this is really very nice to have Lyrics like this ,.. These are even great to read.. I like this alot..


----------



## Rob (Apr 20, 2010)

Grew up listening to ABBA, since I'm a Swede (it's also my mother's favourite band). And I agree, it's pure genius!


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments everyone!


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

ABBA is pretty much the soundtrack to my childhood.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I remember I used to like ABBA when I was younger. In recent years I have listened more to the musicals Björn Ulvaeus wrote, namely Chess and Kristina från Duvemåla (with Tim Rice in case of the former, as to the latter I don't know the collaborators). I don't like many musicals from the past 10 years, but these two are more "old-fashioned" in one sense, I still like and listen to the music.


----------

